# Banana plant growing 3+ inches a day



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Why is it doing this? Just all of a sudden, there is a stem about 2 feet tall off the top of my banana plant. What does it mean? Here is a picture of what it was about a day and a half ago.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

They're naturally fast growers.
I used to have one, that would literally double in size daily.

It ended up growing as tall as the 65, and had about 20+ seperate leaves.

Edit: Could be flowering?


----------

